# Need quoting advice for this lot



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Can you give me your best estimate for plowing the lot in the attached link. I know what I want to charge, but I'm new to commercial bidding and want to see if I'm in the ballpark.

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=en&geocode=&q=west+bend+wi&ie=UTF8&ll=43.427959,-88.234184&spn=0.00084,0.001491&t=h&z=19

The widest dimension is 247x250 ft with a 130x130 ft building in the middle. There are also a few parking dividers to work around.

There is also 585 ft of sidewalk to blow.

Thanks a bunch,
Brant


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

One hour to 1 1/4 hours to plow. The only thing I see is you have to blow the walks into the parking lot. If you have a seperate sidewalk crew then you need them there first.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

I dont kno what to charge....but that looks like a great lot to circle plow....i bet you can knock it out quick !xysport
I would say a hour with 2 trucks


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

cet;574646 said:


> One hour to 1 1/4 hours to plow. The only thing I see is you have to blow the walks into the parking lot. If you have a seperate sidewalk crew then you need them there first.


Yup, this is exactly what I was thinking. I have a driveway/sidewalk crew since all our resi's have us do everything. I also have a sub that may be working for me who has a skid steer which will be nice for the sidewalks by the road, and the parking stalls. I was thinking worst case scenario it would take about 2 hours with one of my trucks, so it sounds like I was a little high maybe, but in the ballpark.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

tls22;574647 said:


> I dont kno what to charge....but that looks like a great lot to circle plow....i bet you can knock it out quick !xysport
> I would say a hour with 2 trucks


Yeah, the worst part is the parking stall dividers. Otherwise you could just fly around there. So, say $150-200 per push sound reasonable?? Plus of course extra for the walks and salting.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Brant'sLawnCare;574654 said:


> Yeah, the worst part is the parking stall dividers. Otherwise you could just fly around there. So, say $150-200 per push sound reasonable?? Plus of course extra for the walks and salting.


I dont kno how your market is up there, but how many trucks will this lot have? and how much is a driver getting per hr in a 2nd truck?


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

tls22;574676 said:


> I dont kno how your market is up there, but how many trucks will this lot have? and how much is a driver getting per hr in a 2nd truck?


I will probably have either just the skid steere plow it, or my Ford and the skid steere, or just the Ford. One of those scenarios. It depends on what kind of jobs I pick up, what kind of route I can run. I bid at another job just up the road from this job. Don't think I got it. I haven't decided what to pay the guy yet in the other truck. He doesn't have a lot of experience plowing (I taught him last year), so I was thinking about $15-18/hr. The sub with the skid steere will get between $55-65/hr.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

Brant'sLawnCare;574703 said:


> I will probably have either just the skid steere plow it, or my Ford and the skid steere, or just the Ford. One of those scenarios. It depends on what kind of jobs I pick up, what kind of route I can run. I bid at another job just up the road from this job. Don't think I got it. I haven't decided what to pay the guy yet in the other truck. He doesn't have a lot of experience plowing (I taught him last year), so I was thinking about $15-18/hr. The sub with the skid steere will get between $55-65/hr.


are you crazy? lol

thats an easy lot . i wouldnt have 2 trucks or 2 machines... youd be wasting travel time, which is labor and fuel. plus youd be in each others way...

1 hour max, more like 45 mins.... if your good

skid steer? seems over kill to me , but what ever flaots ur boat

$145-$175 depending how bad u want it , and who your bidding against
salting $115 per app


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Well if your going to pay them that, they need to be done with that lot in a hour. With a cat and a truck, should be just under a hour. I bet with 3-6 inches on the ground you can tear that lot up with just ur ford, i wish i had a lot like that! Looks like fun!


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

way too easy... i bet i could do 6 inches in 45 mins, with 1 truck and do a good job...curb to curb

i personally would bring a skid steer, or tractor on site for less than 300


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Haha... No, I'm not crazy. Just a new lot plower. I guess it would be stupid to have 2 vehicles there. I'm in the learning stage. Thanks for your advice. I really appreciate it.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

Edit my last post - WOULD NOT bring a skid steer on site for less than 300


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

elite1msmith;574907 said:


> Edit my last post - WOULD NOT bring a skid steer on site for less than 300


I knew what you meant. Thanks for the help again.


----------

